# Need help after what AutoZone employee told me.



## linuxguy0481 (Mar 4, 2013)

I just got a 1997 Nissan Altima. It's been over a year for the other owner to replace the spark plugs. Went to my local AutoZone and ask what brand name of spark plugs they use for a Nissan Altima. They told me NGK. I said great, I'd like the NGK Iridiums then. He told me not to buy those. Only buy the NGK Copper. 

Then he went on to tell me the NGK Iridiums are not made for the ignition system in my car. If I put those in then I will lose power and lower my gas mileage. He told me to ONLY buy the NGK Copper spark plugs. Not even the Platinums would work either. 

Is there any truth to this? I hope someone here can help out. Thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

In the 2001 Altimas, which had basically the same KA24DE engine, NGK Laser Platinum spark plugs came installed from the factory. So, what your Autozone guy is telling you is complete nonsense! The original spark plug in your 97 Altima was the NGK V-power #BKR5E-11, which was a copper core spark plug with a "V" on the center electrode. It's a good plug and inexpensive and should be changed at 30,000 mile intervals. NGK offers two platinum type spark plugs and two iridium type spark plugs for your vehicle. The G-platinum and Iridium IX are NGK's economy platinum and iridium plugs, good for 60,000 miles. The Laser platinum is good for 105,000 miles and the OE Laser Iridium is good for up to 120,000 miles. The differance between the economy platinum and iridium plugs versus the "Laser" plugs is that the "Laser" plugs use platinum center electrodes with platinum ground electodes (and iridium center with iridium ground), whereas the G-plats use a platinum center electrode with a platinum pad welded to the ground electrode (IX's use an iridium center with an iridium pad welded to the ground electrode). Of course, with each level, the price of the plug increases. Copper core plugs run in the $2-3 range, G-plats and IX's run in the $4-7 range and the Laser plugs run in the $10-15 range. You can look up the list of available NGK spark plugs for your engine (all of which will work) by using the "part locator" on NGK's website:

NGK Spark Plugs USA


----------



## linuxguy0481 (Mar 4, 2013)

@SMJ: Thank you for explaining that. I knew it was BS that the AutoZone employee told me. I mean if a 1997 Nissan Altima only could use a NGK Copper core spark plug. Nobody would want to buy that car. I will be buying my NGK Iridium Spark plugs from either RockAuto or Ebay. AutoZone would be too much money. 

Next time someone tells me that. I will say "NOPE! Not true!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I usually get them from Advanced Auto Parts. They are usually cheaper there (especially if they have a discount code for an online purchase then pick them up at the local store) than the price of Rockauto including the shipping. I buy a lot of stuff from Rockauto and they have great prices and selection, but the shipping cost has to be figured in.


----------

